# Oculus Rift S USB 3.0 Issue (Please Help)



## Melvis (Feb 7, 2020)

Hi everybody! 

I have a odd problem with a clients PC and her Bday gift (Oculus Rift S) that wont work because of a USB 3 error, basically its plugged into a USB 3 port like your meant to but it thinks it is not a USB 3 port and or its saying its running at USB 2 speeds. Now what I think the issue is that its a Sandybridge System and on the gigabyte website it only has W7 official USB 3.0 Drivers and she is running windows 10 with im guessing an unofficial USB driver. Her motherboard is a GA-H77M-D3H which runs a Intel USB3 Driver and I cant find anywhere if there is a update for an official W10 USB 3.0 Driver. Does anyone on here have any ideas on this? or come across this issue before?

Otherwise I was thinking of installing a USB3.0 expansion card that has proper W10 support that might be able to fix or by pass the issue so she can use her Oculus Rift S.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Feb 7, 2020)

what does the Device Manager say? Have you tried other USB3 devices in the same port? Is there other software settings for the headset?

other thoughts:
checked the usb3 cable connection to the motherboard?
Is there a BIOS setting possibly set wrong?


----------



## Melvis (Feb 7, 2020)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> what does the Device Manager say? Have you tried other USB3 devices in the same port? Is there other software settings for the headset?
> 
> other thoughts:
> checked the usb3 cable connection to the motherboard?
> Is there a BIOS setting possibly set wrong?


Device manager says its working fine and fully up to date with whatever driver Windows 10 has installed for it. No I havent tried any other USB 3 devices as I havent got the machine here with me sadly. 

Its hard wired to the Motherboard and I also tried the front USB 3 port still no difference.
No BIOS should be fine as it was my old Motherboard I used but I run 7 on it and it worked fine with the USB 3


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Feb 7, 2020)

Melvis said:


> Its hard wired to the Motherboard and I also tried the front USB 3 port still no difference.


hmm.. I wonder about that, does the motherboard have a separate USB3 socket?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Feb 7, 2020)

When You installing Oculus Home make sure that your device is unplugged first and when installation is finished then plugged in your Rift in USB 3 port sometimes this can fix the certain issues...GL


----------



## Amanoe (Feb 7, 2020)

Hello i'm litteraly having the same problem my motherboard is a Gygabites H310M S2H 2.0 i've been trying a lot of things to fix it (Clean uninstall + oculus install ; Remove the drivers ; Update every drivers ; Disable power management on the usb devices ; Disable legacy drivers ; rollback firemware) but i can't find a solution.

The weird part is that i didn't have a problem with it during my first three days and suddenly it stopped recognizing my USB ports (It doesn't make sense) i tried my oculus on my laptop and it's being detected so the rift works (i had doubts about the cable at first)

The only thing that i haven't tried yet is the reformat the whole system and make a new windows installation but i don't want to do that (Too much troubles). i sent a ticket to the oculus support yesterday still waiting for a replay but i think they're just gonna ask me to buy an USB 3.0 card.

If someone can help me here i'll be grateful thank you !


----------



## Melvis (Feb 8, 2020)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> hmm.. I wonder about that, does the motherboard have a separate USB3 socket?



What do you mean exactly? It has a USB header and then your native USB ports at the back, thats it.



Zyll Goliath said:


> When You installing Oculus Home make sure that your device is unplugged first and when installation is finished then plugged in your Rift in USB 3 port sometimes this can fix the certain issues...GL



Yeah we tried many times this and other combos to see if it would work but it keeps saying that the USB 3 port isnt USB3


Amanoe said:


> Hello i'm litteraly having the same problem my motherboard is a Gygabites H310M S2H 2.0 i've been trying a lot of things to fix it (Clean uninstall + oculus install ; Remove the drivers ; Update every drivers ; Disable power management on the usb devices ; Disable legacy drivers ; rollback firemware) but i can't find a solution.
> 
> The weird part is that i didn't have a problem with it during my first three days and suddenly it stopped recognizing my USB ports (It doesn't make sense) i tried my oculus on my laptop and it's being detected so the rift works (i had doubts about the cable at first)
> 
> ...



I was thining I can try another clean OS on it but I think getting a USB 3.0 add in card will be the easy way to work around this issue, well I hopeing it will be!


----------



## Melvis (Feb 25, 2020)

Well after all that it was just Windows 10 been a Sh@t and I had to wip it clean delete all the partitions and format it completely and it fixed the issue.  

Bloody Windows 10!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sabbath (Aug 13, 2020)

I have had the same problem for ages, Rift headset showing as USB 2 but it is plugged into a USB 3, 70% it comes up as USB 2 and the other 30% it comes up as USB 3, and today I noticed that now one of my sensors is showing as USB 2 and it is still plugged into the same USB 3 port it has been for over a year (I did have a windows accumulation update today so that's probably why my sensor is now showing as USB 2). When I click on to set up the Rift again and the circles go round whilst it is finding the 2 sensors and Headset, it all comes back as USB 3, then when I start oculus home it shows as USB 2. I am going to have to live with it as I really cant be bothered formatting and reinstalling windows. I definitely wont be buying another Oculus as they know about the problem but they just try and put it back on the user.



  Headset USB 2.0 1st sensor USB 2.0,                  Headset USB 2.0,                 Headset USB 3.0  1st sensor USB 2.0,  Headset USB 2.0  1st sensor USB 3.0          


All screen shots taken after restarting my PC


----------



## Mussels (Aug 16, 2020)

powered USB 3.0 hubs are also a great solution and solved a stutter issue with my rift S on my ryzen 1400 system... the rifts are a little fussy when it comes to USB support


----------



## king of swag187 (Aug 16, 2020)

afaik oculus (oculi?) don't like USB ports run off certain controllers, its best to plug into a native 3.0 port if you have one


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 14, 2020)

Running on a cheap ebay USB3.0 card myself and no problems here. Sensors are on motherboard's USB2.0.

Like said above, rebooting usually helps.


----------



## Melvis (Sep 14, 2020)

Mussels said:


> powered USB 3.0 hubs are also a great solution and solved a stutter issue with my rift S on my ryzen 1400 system... the rifts are a little fussy when it comes to USB support





king of swag187 said:


> afaik oculus (oculi?) don't like USB ports run off certain controllers, its best to plug into a native 3.0 port if you have one





Chloe Price said:


> Running on a cheap ebay USB3.0 card myself and no problems here. Sensors are on motherboard's USB2.0.
> 
> Like said above, rebooting usually helps.



All 3 of these methods were tried and sadly none of those fixed the issue, in the end it was whatever USB3 driver that W10 installed just didnt work till the whole OS was reinstalled and the issue disappeared. 

Im surprised people are still commenting on this thread haha


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 14, 2020)

Melvis said:


> Im surprised people are still commenting on this thread haha


Checked the subforum and noticed this thread, better later than never I guess..


----------



## Straycatuk (Sep 17, 2020)

I had the same problem for a few days , tried  different USB 3 ports all on my mother board , it didn't matter which one i tried , the rift kept declaring that it was in a USB 2 port , Tried different chipset drivers and different stuff ... what I did was go to device manager , universal serial bus controllers and uninstall all drivers and install generic ones for the USB ports ,  restart Pc  then all should be  good . if you find that the rift is still displaying that's its connected  to usb 2 , uninstall only these drivers , Generic SuperSpeed USB hub  and also Generic USB Hub . works for me everytime


----------



## Melvis (Sep 18, 2020)

Straycatuk said:


> I had the same problem for a few days , tried  different USB 3 ports all on my mother board , it didn't matter which one i tried , the rift kept declaring that it was in a USB 2 port , Tried different chipset drivers and different stuff ... what I did was go to device manager , universal serial bus controllers and uninstall all drivers and install generic ones for the USB ports ,  restart Pc  then all should be  good . if you find that the rift is still displaying that's its connected  to usb 2 , uninstall only these drivers , Generic SuperSpeed USB hub  and also Generic USB Hub . works for me everytime



I had also tried this method at the time and it still refused to work, the only solution (and i used a different HDD AND OS to test) was to reinstall W10 fresh on the PC and the problem went away and I havent heard from the client since!


----------



## CallMeNoah (Oct 15, 2020)

Not sure about anyone else, but I am having the issue with the CV1, My sensors come up as 3.0 but when I swap them out with my headset USB cable, it shows as 2.0, I don't get why. I did multiple restarts, a windows clean install on a separate drive (didn't want to lose my data) and the same problem still occurs. Any ideas?

Mobo: MSI x570 Gaming Edge
CPU: Ryzen 5 3600
GPU 1070 Ti
OS: Windows 10 Pro


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 15, 2020)

i remember i had the same prob about two years ago with the rift saying it was usb 2 when it was plugged into a usb3 but the headset still worked allright it got resolved sometime with a update never noticed when but just checked and everything is showing usb3. not sure how this will help but thought id mention it.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 16, 2020)

I bought the preferred USB 3.0 card on oculus from Amazon. I had some issues with a 3.1 usb port. I'm lucky enough that I don't have any issue with my onboard usb 3.0, just the 1x 3.1 port.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 17, 2020)

With the exact same hardware, changing the CPU from a Ryzen 1400 to a Ryzen 2700x improved the USB port detection issues... it's weird, but some are direct from the CPU so i guess it makes sense.


----------

